# Spent the day on a 13 pound bike :)



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

My brother just built up a 13 pound Cervelo, zip 303 tubulars, SRAM red and lots of light parts. Just a hair over 13 pounds on my digital scale. My ride is a Seven Alta, full DA, Mavic Ksyrium SL's right at 16 pounds...not exactly a tank.

Call it placebo, imagination, motivation, whatever...I rode faster today. We rode in the Santa Monica mountains with lots of extending climbing and descending. These are hills that I'm very familiar with and riders that I'm out with every week. On flats I was able to pull the group longer, and when I'd drop back from the draft found it much easier to maintain speed. climbing 10 %+ plus hills just didn't seem as hard. And at the end of the ride, I had more left despite an overall faster average.

I realize 3 pounds isn't much as a total % (I weight 160) but thinking that if anything made a difference it would be the wheels. Stiff, much more aero and the my first time on tubbies and was loving the ride/cornering. Or maybe it's that the Cervelo carbon is a better frame for my riding style. I'm short, tree trunk legs and not particularly smooth...lots of bursts and sprints.

Whatever the case, it was fun riding such a light but solid feeling bike and it was hard giving it back. yes, I could easily lose 3 pounds or more and will over the summer, but at whatever weight, riding a nice light bike is a blast. If you can afford it, you'll enjoy it :thumbsup: 


Mark


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I was in the Santa Monicas today, too. You must've been that blur. I test-rode a 14 lb. Specialized S-Works a couple days ago, and I swear it felt more responsive than my current 17.5 lb behemoth.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

These claims of 13 lb bikes always intrigue me. What it the actual riding weight-- with bottle cages, pedals, etc.?

Interesting thing about tubies- when I first starting riding mine, I swore they were a night/day difference from my clinchers. Now I cannot tell the difference. Perhaps under controlled circumstances--- but not on the road.

Also, I find every new bike I ride/borrow seems like it makes a very significant difference in ride or performance. In reality, I believe there are enough differences in fit and geometry that it just feels different-- and the mind fills in the gaps to believe "different=better" when bike costs more or is lighter. I hate to admit this, but my best descending bike is a boat-anchor vintage lugged steel behemoth (and not necessarily the svelte Look).

It would be interesting to see what would happen if you rode the cerevelo for a few weeks.



Mark16q said:


> My brother just built up a 13 pound Cervelo, zip 303 tubulars, SRAM red and lots of light parts. Just a hair over 13 pounds on my digital scale. My ride is a Seven Alta, full DA, Mavic Ksyrium SL's right at 16 pounds...not exactly a tank.
> 
> Call it placebo, imagination, motivation, whatever...I rode faster today. We rode in the Santa Monica mountains with lots of extending climbing and descending. These are hills that I'm very familiar with and riders that I'm out with every week. On flats I was able to pull the group longer, and when I'd drop back from the draft found it much easier to maintain speed. climbing 10 %+ plus hills just didn't seem as hard. And at the end of the ride, I had more left despite an overall faster average.
> 
> ...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> These claims of 13 lb bikes always intrigue me. What it the actual riding weight-- with bottle cages, pedals, etc.?


It depends upon your definition of 'etcetera.' If you include the rider it tops out at over 175 lbs.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice. I ride a 13.75 lb. (ready to ride with water in bottle) everyday. It rides better then when it was 10.81lbs.The Rolf Vigor SL(1400g) ride and brake way better than AC/202's (1080g).


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

On my digital ultimate scale, with pedals and cages, it was 13.7. Probably true that the newness and different geometry contributed to the zippy feel. Using slightly different fresh muscles probably doesn't hurt, though I'm not sore today and did a very hard mtb without any aches (other than from the rocks hitting me  ) .

It would be interesting to ride it for a few weeks in a row to see if that "newness" wears off, but thinking my brother won't go for that.... 

The biggest revelation to me was that a bike that light could feel tighter and more secure climbing and descending. No doubt more time on the bike would make it even better for me, as I was trying to get used to the bike, and I run my brakes moto style, And nervous about breaking it. Not a cheap bike obviously.

I'm not too worried that my Seven will feel like a tank next weekend, but I'll certainly have my eye on little lightweight toys that might cross my path. And at some point would love to try the tubbies on my bike for comparison (or any deeper dish wheel actually). Just when I was getting a bit bored on the road, the new ride re-kindled my interest, which is always a good thing.

Mark


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Well, to take out the difference in the frame geometry, etc, when I switched out a bunch of parts and got my bike under 13lbs (I think its about 12.75 now, with cages and pedals) from the previous 14, there was a difference, but not much of one. I felt like I could throw the bike around under me a lot easier than before (not sure how that one translates). It spins up nice too! Not sure that helps much because it wasnt 3lbs--

Before someone else gets on here and tells me it would be easier for me to lose the weight off my body, at that time I went from 179 to 147, I think after that I had every f---ing right to drop as much weight off my bike as I wanted. Half the inspiration for dropping the weight was so I could move to lighter wheels!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Well, to take out the difference in the frame geometry, etc, when I switched out a bunch of parts and got my bike under 13lbs (I think its about 12.75 now, with cages and pedals) from the previous 14, there was a difference, but not much of one. I felt like I could throw the bike around under me a lot easier than before (not sure how that one translates). It spins up nice too! Not sure that helps much because it wasnt 3lbs--
> 
> Before someone else gets on here and tells me it would be easier for me to lose the weight off my body, at that time I went from 179 to 147, I think after that I had every f---ing right to drop as much weight off my bike as I wanted. Half the inspiration for dropping the weight was so I could move to lighter wheels!


*From 179 to 147.... thats like adding a turbocharger.Good Job! My winter weight is 136 and summer race weight is 126 and its day and night as for my performance.Every year its getting harder /longer to get to race trim (dang beer). *


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*Wheels*

I think that at least half - maybe more - of the difference was in the wheels. Lightweight carbon deep-V wheels with a nice pair of tubies are a thing of beauty. If you want to lighten and transform your Seven go a little deeper than the 303's - Zipp 404 or Reynolds DV's. Don't succumb to the temptation of getting the clincher models - you will give back a lot of the weight advantage and increase the price. I will never forget the first time I rode my deep-V tubular wheels. They accelerate quickly because of the decreased rotational mass, and when you get up to speed the reduction in resistance makes 25 feel like 21 did, and 30 mph feel like 25. The faster your go the bigger the benefit. Sweet!


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark,

Can you try doing this?

1. Throw 3 pounds of junk into a water bottle (tools, whatever), put it in the second cage on the Cervelo, and try riding it with and without it. 

2. Put those Zip tubulars on your Seven. 

If you ever try either/both tests, I'd be real curious to know what you thought. I'm guessing #2 will make a bigger difference than #1, especially at +25mph. I know if you're riding on PCH you can easily get 40+ on downhills, you'll probably notice a huge difference there vs. the Ksyriums!

Mdeth1313,

Can you write a book on how to lose weight? That's amazing weight loss, good job man. I rode 550 miles in a week last month and only lost 2 pounds. Time to do intervals till I puke, I guess...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

edlouie said:


> Mdeth1313,
> 
> Can you write a book on how to lose weight? That's amazing weight loss, good job man. I rode 550 miles in a week last month and only lost 2 pounds. Time to do intervals till I puke, I guess...



1) I joined a biggest loser contest at work and came in 3rd-- lets face it, riding 4000-6000 miles a year- I'm just not that fat!

2) The calories burned vs calories consumed thing must be embraced-- the main thing I learned is a day of hard riding does not mean, "You've earned it, go eat lots of crap now." 

3) That feeling of hunger does pass-- especially when you first start. 

4) I've kept the weight off for over a year-- as a matter of fact I just won $100 in the biggest loser "maintenance" contest. (20 bucks in, whoever keeps the same weight or less gets their money back + they split whoever didnt maintain- only 2 people maintained).

5) Biggest thing for me-- if you pig out-- party at work, buffalo wings, etc, cut back on a meal. If I had too much cake or crap at work, I'd stick w/ just a salad for dinner. I had enough calories already during the day, now I'm just getting some healthy stuff.

6) Oh yeah- ride 4000-6000 miles a year!


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I ride about 3500 miles/yr, and I already eat healthy. Do tend to drink more than I should...I just need to ride more and eat less.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

If I can ever get my brother off his bike, my first "test" would be to run his wheels. Thing is, I'll have to change brake pads, so not as quick a test as I'd like. Or would the Dura Ace pads work acceptable for one ride. I don't want to damage the braking surface on his wheels and thinking the cork is required for that reason.

And hoping/assuming the DA cassette will work in lieu of his SRAM red without much problem. My gut is the biggest diff was the wheels and anxious to try mine with those Zipp's. If I did get Zipps or comparable, wouldn't get clinchers. I've never owned tubbies, so for that reason alone would give them a shot and keep the Ksyriums as a quick backup wheel.

Mark



edlouie said:


> Mark,
> 
> Can you try doing this?
> 
> ...


----------

